# Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)



## missy-melanie (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels ,

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und ich bin hier im richtigen Unterforum.
Da ich mir vor kurzem einen neuen tollen großen TV gegönnt habe möchte ich mir nun einen Mini Pc daran anschließen um nicht nicht ständig das Notebook nutzen zu müssen.

Eigentlich wollte mein Freund mir den PC zusammenstellen,aber da wir uns getrennt haben möchte ich das nun selber machen.

Ich hab mir oben genannten PC rausgesucht,und weiß nun leider nicht welche Teile genau passen.
Mittlerweile weiß ich (google ist ein Freund) dass ich einen  Arbeitsspeicher,Festplatte und Wlan/Bluetooth brauche.
Nur da gibt es ja nun mal zich verschiedene,und ich weiß halt nicht welche genau passen.
Könnt Ihr mir da welche empfehelen. Bitte so preiswert wie möglich.
Bei der Festplatte wollte ich eine schnelle kaufen.So eine Flash oder ssd Festplatte  

Ich hab mir schon Videos angeschaut in denen der Einbau erklärt ist,und ich denke dass werd ich wohl hinkriegen 
Vielen lieben dank

Missy Melanie


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Wie viel würdest du denn für Ram, Festplatte, WLAN ausgeben wollen?

Für den Ram brauchst du DDR3 SO-DIMM. Hier mal ein Kit mit 8GB. Das müsste reichen: Mushkin Enhanced Essentials SO-DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1066, CL7-7-7-20 (996644) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Als Festplatte käme eine SSD in Frage. Beim NUC kannst du dafür eine mSATA verwenden: Ich würde die hier verwenden: Crucial M500 240GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

240GB sollten für den Anfang mal reichen. 

WLAN gibts hier: Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth, PCIe Half Mini Card (7260.HMWWB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Das Modul sollte alle gängigen Standards abdecken.


----------



## Bevier (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Willkommen im Forum.

Das Gerät, das du dir da ausgesucht hast, hat einige Anforderungen, die erfüllt werden müssen. Teilweise gar nicht so einfach, der RAM ist z. B. problematisch. SO-Dimms mit nur 1,35 Volt und dann werden nicht einmal alle unterstützt. Hier gibt es nur die offizielle Liste der kompatiblen Speicher. Dabei sind jedoch die meisten auf "freier Wildbahn" kaum zu bekommen:

Intel® NUC Boards and Kits — System memory

Wlan/Bluetooth gibt es:

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/ww...ct-briefs/wireless-n-7260-bluetooth-brief.pdf

Bei Amazon um die 15-16 Euro.

Festplatten gehen theoretisch alle mSATA-SSD-Laufwerke, wobei ich nicht sicher weiß, ob 6 GB unterstützt werden...
Weniger als 60 GB würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen:

Solid State Drives (SSD) mit Kapazität ab 60GB, Schnittstelle: mSATA/mSATA 6Gb/s Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: @Oberst Klink, ist zwar nett gemeint aber der Speicher wird auf keinen Fall unterstützt. 1,5 Volt macht das Board nicht mit... suche nochmal passenden raus, wenn ich welchen finde -.-


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Okay hast recht. Dann such mal schön. Aber spar dir in Zukunft bitte solche blöden Bemerkungen. 

Der hier wurde bei Blaupausen.net getestet und soll angeblich passen: http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-KTD-L3CL-4G-Arbeitsspeicher-DDR3-SO-DIMM/dp/B00D74FOAM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392746789&sr=8-1&keywords=KTD-L3CL%2F4G

Der sollte auch gehen: http://www.amazon.de/Crucial-DDR3-P...F8&qid=1392746929&sr=8-2&keywords=CT8G3S160BM

Ist schon ne Schande, dass da so wenig Module passen.


----------



## Bevier (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Die sollten laut Liste funktionieren:

Produktvergleich Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 2GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (KVR16LS11S6/2), Crucial SO-DIMM 4GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT51264BF160B), Crucial SO-DIMM 8GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (CT102464BF160B), Mushkin Enhanced Essentials SO-DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3L-1600,


----------



## missy-melanie (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Bis hierhin erstmal danke jungs  
Ich hatte jetzt folgende Teile rausgesucht. Die müssten doch passen..

Amazon.de Einkaufswagen  (hoffe es wird angezeigt)

Mir ist hat ein geringer Stromverbrauch wichtig,und eigentlch dürfter der PC diesen Punkt ja erfüllen,oder?


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. Februar 2014)

Amazon ist relativ teuer, schau lieber mal über Geizhals nach den Teilen. Und es wird nicht angezeigt, poste mal z.b. einen screenshot.


----------



## missy-melanie (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Hier mal die einzelnen Links zu den Teilen:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0061RO5H0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007QXLIQ4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A4JBMX2FM5537

HDSSD mSATA 120GB Crucial M500: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Alle 3 Teile würden 114euro kosten (Festplatte,Arbeistsspeicher,Wlan/Bluetooth)

Was ich grad noch entdeckt habe ist dieser INtel Nuc
Intel NUC Kit DC3217BY Core i3-3217U Intel HD Grafik, 2x DDR3 SO-DIMM, 1x mSATA, 1x Mini-DP bei notebooksbilliger.de

Dieser kostet nur 144euro und somit würde alles zusammen nur ca 260 euro kosten!! Und dieser hatt auch einen i3 Prozessor..Oder ist dieser schlechter,weil er ist ja echt günstig..

LG


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Das ist aber auch nur ein Barebone bzw. Kit und die CPU ist etwas älter. 

Das WLAN-Modul würde Ich nicht nehmen. Ich würde das hier nehmen: Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth, PCIe Half Mini Card (7260.HMWWB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Weil es die moderneren WLAN-Standards beherrscht. 

Mal ne andere Frage: Hast du den NUC eigentlich schon gekauft? Weil sonst könnten wir dich anderweitig beraten. Wir könnten dir einen Selbstbau-PC zusammenstellen, was vielleicht am Ende sogar billiger wäre.


----------



## missy-melanie (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nur ein Barebone bzw. Kit und die CPU ist etwas älter.
> 
> Das WLAN-Modul würde Ich nicht nehmen. Ich würde das hier nehmen: Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth, PCIe Half Mini Card (7260.HMWWB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Weil es die moderneren WLAN-Standards beherrscht.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage: Hast du den NUC eigentlich schon gekauft? Weil sonst könnten wir dich anderweitig beraten. Wir könnten dir einen Selbstbau-PC zusammenstellen, was vielleicht am Ende sogar billiger wäre.


 
Ich hab den PC noch nicht gekauft..Ich weiß leider nicht ob ich es selber schaffe mir einen pc komplett alleine aufzubauen..Bei diesem Intel Nuc würde ich es mir noch zutrauen..Hab mir da ein Video angeschaut wie man die fehlenden 3 Teile einbaut,und denke dass krieg ich hin...
Eigentlich wollte das ja mein Freund machen,aber naja...  Evtl könnte ich mal meinen Bruder fragen aber 1. wohnt er nicht direkt in der Nähe und 2. weiß ich auch nicht ob er sich damit auskennt.

Mir ist halt wichtig dass der pc wenig Strom verbraucht,da er ja oft eingeschaltet ist...Ich habe ganz viele Serien und Filme auf meiner Festplatte und ab und zu schaue ich streams und youtube im Inet.

Ist dieser billige Intel Nuc denn viel schlechter als der andere? Für ihn bräuchte ich ja auch nur noch die 3 fehlenden Teile (Arbeitsspeicher,Festplatte und Wlan/Bluetooth) richtig? Weil vom Preis her ist er ja eigentlich nicht schlecht..


----------



## Kirch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Hier meine empfehlung für ein Media-System,

1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x MS-Tech MC-80BL schwarz, 90W extern, Mini-ITX
1 x Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit  4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (CMV4GX3M2A1333C9)
1 x ASUS E2KM1I-Deluxe, A50M (PC3-10667U DDR3) (90MB0E40-M0EAY0)
1 x TEAC BD-W26SS-BM3 Slim Slot-in, SATA, bulk
1 x DeLOCK 65156 SATA auf Slim SATA Konverter

zusammen 440€, schickes System das perfekt neben Fernseher und Hifi passt, klein, schnell, leise, stromsparend, Wlan und Fernbedienung. Wenn du nicht umbedingt ein Blu-ray laufwerk brauchst kannste es auch gegen ein 1 x LiteOn DL-8ATSH Slim Slot-in, SATA DVD-Brenner tauschen und sparst nochmal 50 €.


----------



## missy-melanie (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Hmm...Wieviel Strom würde denn der pc verbrauchen? Blueray player bräuchte ich keinen..
Wie schwer ist es denn die Teile zusammen zu bauen?? Ich habe sowas noch nie gemacht,und ich weiß echt nicht ob ich mich da vielleicht übernehme...
Kann man mit so einem pc (dieser oder der Nuc) auch 3d Filme schauen ?.Ich habe einen Samsung 3d TV..


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Ich denke so 40-80 Watt je nach Auslastung.

3D schaust du ja über den Fernseher. Der Fernseher macht 3D. Der Computer liefert nur das Material dafür.
Heute kannst du auch ein Handy am Fernseher anschließen und einen 3D Full HD Film schauen. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## stevie4one (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Dann aber kein "Bulk" Blu Ray Laufwerk kaufen, sondern die "Retail"-Variante. Da ist dann eine passende Abspielsoftware für Blu Ray dabei. Und nein, es gibt kein legales kostenloses Programm um Blu Ray am PC abzuspielen.


----------



## missy-melanie (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Wie gesagt...ich glaube nicht dass ich es schaffe so eine  PC komplett alleine aufzubauen,es sei denn ihr sagt sowas ist kinderleicht und erklärt sich von selbst 

Eigentlich würde ich am liebsten diesen roten Intel Nuc kaufen,weil er ja echt günstig ist. 260euro komplett fertig mit Arbeitsspeicher,Ssd Festplatte und Wlan/Bluetooth..
Könnte dieses Gerät denn auch alle Anforderungen erfüllen? Ist ja ein älteres Modell...


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Da steckt halt Notebook Technik drin.
Großer Erwartungen darfst du da nicht haben aber zum Film gucken, Office und Internet reicht der schon.
Wie eben ein Laptop dafür auch reicht.


----------



## missy-melanie (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Das ist ja eigentlichn auch der Hauptzweck.. Spielen möchte ich nicht darüber..

Wie gesagt: Filme abspielen von der Festplatte (auch 3D) ,surfen im Netz,Youtube und Streams und andere kleine Sachen. Wichtig ist mir dass er schnell anspringt und einen sehr geringen Stromverbrauch hatt..


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Das Gerät erfüllt diese Bedingungen.


----------



## stevie4one (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Zotac Zbox als Alternative?


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Das Teil ist ziemlich teuer wenn du da etwas Leistung haben willst.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*



missy-melanie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...ich glaube nicht dass ich es schaffe so eine  PC komplett alleine aufzubauen,es sei denn ihr sagt sowas ist kinderleicht und erklärt sich von selbst
> 
> Eigentlich würde ich am liebsten diesen roten Intel Nuc kaufen,weil er ja echt günstig ist. 260euro komplett fertig mit Arbeitsspeicher,Ssd Festplatte und Wlan/Bluetooth..
> Könnte dieses Gerät denn auch alle Anforderungen erfüllen? Ist ja ein älteres Modell...


 
Schau mal hier im Forum. Es gibt einen Thread, wo du von Usern vor Ort Hilfe beim Aufbau bekommen könntest. Wäre vll auch ne Idee.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Kirch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Dann aber kein "Bulk" Blu Ray Laufwerk kaufen, sondern die "Retail"-Variante. Da ist dann eine passende Abspielsoftware für Blu Ray dabei. Und nein, es gibt kein legales kostenloses Programm um Blu Ray am PC abzuspielen.


 
Es gibt genügend freie Sotfware im netz ohne lange zu suchen.

Wenn du teohretisch noch nicht mal das DVD laufwerk brauchst würde das System sogar nur 360 € kosten. Aber auch nicht verkehrt eins an Board zu haben, wenn man mal was schauen will.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Schau mal hier im Forum. Es gibt einen Thread, wo du von Usern vor Ort Hilfe beim Aufbau bekommen könntest. Wäre vll auch ne Idee.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


 
ja wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen. Da wird dir geholfen


----------



## missy-melanie (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Schau mal hier im Forum. Es gibt einen Thread, wo du von Usern vor Ort Hilfe beim Aufbau bekommen könntest. Wäre vll auch ne Idee.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html



Das ist ja ne feine Sache  Nur irgendwie fühlt man sich dann ja  auch verpflichtet irgendwas zurückzugeben..Zumindest ich 


Was kostet es denn den pc im shop zusammenbauen zu lassen?

Ich weis..ich habe schon mehrmals gefragt,aber ist dieser rote Intel Nuc denn soviel schlechter?? Denn vom Preis ist er doch unschlagbar..Und er hatt ja immerhin auch einen i3 Prozessor..


----------



## SimplyAlegend (19. Februar 2014)

Hardwareversand.de verlangt z.b. 20 Euro fürs zusammenbauen, je nach Angebot ist es manchmal auch günstiger.

Der rote ist einfach eine Generation älter, also die darauf verbaute CPU, für reines Office/Surfen oder Filme sollte das eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, gemessen sind das vielleicht 10-15% Leistung. Es ist halt eine Stromsparende Notebook CPU, für den Alltagsbetrieb mit Office, Surfen und FullHD Videos ist so etwas  passend, aber viel mehr Leistung ist auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*



missy-melanie schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne feine Sache  Nur irgendwie fühlt man sich dann ja  auch verpflichtet irgendwas zurückzugeben..Zumindest ich
> 
> 
> Was kostet es denn den pc im shop zusammenbauen zu lassen?
> ...


 
Wieso? Ist doch kein Problem. Du kannst den Helfer ja zum Essen einladen oder ins Kino  Bist ja nicht schüchtern oder scheu oder sowas


----------



## missy-melanie (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist doch kein Problem. Du kannst den Helfer ja zum Essen einladen oder ins Kino  Bist ja nicht schüchtern oder scheu oder sowas


 
Wer weiß ...vielleicht bin ich ja scheu  

Gibts auch Mädels auf der Liste ??


----------



## stevie4one (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*



Kirch schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend freie Sotfware im netz ohne lange zu suchen.



Beispiele?



missy-melanie schrieb:


> Gibts auch Mädels auf der Liste ??



Lässt sich leider nicht sagen, wer hinter den Namen wirklich steckt ...


----------



## missy-melanie (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe ...Welche Teile passen bei diesem PC (Intel NUC-Kit D34010WYK)*

Also ich denke ich werde mich zwischen diesen 3 entscheiden,denn ich ich glaube die reichen für meinen Einsatzzweck aus.


1) Intel Nuc D34010Wyk (neuster i3) für 388euro 
-inkl. 120 gb SSD 
-inkl 4gb Arbeitsspeicher
-inkl Wlan/Bluetooth

2) Zotac AQ01 (Amd Prozessor) für 330euro
-inkl 120gb Ssd
-inkl 8gb Arbeitsspeicher

3) Intel Nuc DC3217by (älterer i3) für 268euro
-inkl 120gb SSD
-inkl 4gb Arbeitsspeicher
-inkl Wlan/Bluetooth

Alle 3 bräuchten noch ein Betriebssystem welches es aber ziemlich günstig beinEbay gibt.Windows7.
Nummer 3 hatt auch nur USB 2.0 Anschlüsse und bei Nummer 2 ist der Stromverbrauch etwas höher..Auch habe ich grad gelesen das Nummer 2 keinen Lan Anschluss hatt,dafür aber einenThunderbold Anschluss,und für diesen gibt es eine Adapter für ca 25euro.

Von der reine Leistung her dürfte die Reihenfolge der PC's so auch richtig sein,oder?


----------



## stevie4one (20. Februar 2014)

Du brauchst noch ein externes Laufwerk um Windows von DVD zu installieren, alternativ kannst du Windows auch per USB installieren.

Brauchst du wirklich eine SSD? Bei der Zotac ZBox AQ01 gibt es ab Werk eine Plus-Variante inkl. 4GB RAM und 500GB HDD ab 278€. WLAN und Bluetooth sind immer inklu.

Wieso hat Nummer 2 mit AMD den höheren Stromverbauch? Hier mal ein Test dazu ...


----------

